# Windows 8 won't boot up after patch (KB2862772)



## nitrous123 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi Techguys, I have a issue with a recent patch of windows updates that were released yesterday for Windows 8 Pro.
After installing all 9 updates including the optional update, my PC after restart would not boot to windows i.e. the login screen.
It would sit at a blank screen, and on a occasion a flicker of the cursor would appear on screen.

So to try to resolve the issue, I have had to recover my PC from a previous backup before the updates were installed.
I decided to install all the updates individually to see which one may be the culprit. And the last update I have left that I need to
install is the KB2862772 the patch for IE10. Every time I try to install the update my PC after restart will not boot to the login screen. 

I would like to install this as it is a critical security patch for vulnerabilities in IE10.
If anyone can help I would really appreciate it many thanks.


----------



## nitrous123 (Apr 23, 2007)

I have just tried installing the update direct from the website same issue arises


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

Just looked at the list of updates for this month and KB2862772 is in there. Both the preceding posts address the problem as associated with Win 8 Pro. Computer properties show mine as just Windows 8 64-bit. I've attached a screen shot.

Anyone tried the update with this OS?


----------



## nitrous123 (Apr 23, 2007)

So have you applied the update, are you also receiving the same issues as what i have described


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

nitrous123 said:


> So have you applied the update, are you also receiving the same issues as what i have described


No I've not done the update as yet. The purpose of my question was whether the behavior was isolated to the Pro version.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

There have indeed been a couple of instances where a Microsoft update has caused problems.
However generally speaking it has transpired that the problem was not the Microsoft update but another program utility etc on the computer in question

I have 8 prof. 32 bit and have installed *(KB2862772)* The update as you say was released 13 Aug, although that is of course only yesterday there are no reports that I can find of it causing problems, and were it to be widespread, I would have expected to find them by now - reports of problems

The update is raised after possible vulnerabilities were found reported by private sources
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/security/bulletin/ms13-059

I would address the following points
1. Do you use windows defender or another AV
If another DISABLE it and the Firewall for it, if not windows firewall ONLY whilst downloading and installing the update in question.

2. Do you have any reg cleaners, boosters, make it go faster programs installed - they are also likely suspects

3. If those fail - install it in clean boot, it maybe another program preventing it


----------



## SickoJay (Jun 20, 2012)

I have the exact same problem as the OP! I'll be keeping a eye on this thread hoping you find a solution!


----------



## carissoni (Aug 14, 2013)

i have the same problem after applying update kb2862772 internet explorer 10 and other program don't work


----------



## harleygjc (Jun 12, 2007)

I've just installed this update on my win 8 laptop, along with the others that just came out, and after a reboot and configuration, so far I've had no problems! I'm running windows defender and everything went fine for me! did you try installing the other updates and then that one separately? sounds daft I know but sometimes it works


----------



## nitrous123 (Apr 23, 2007)

Macboatmaster said:


> There have indeed been a couple of instances where a Microsoft update has caused problems.
> However generally speaking it has transpired that the problem was not the Microsoft update but another program utility etc on the computer in question
> 
> I have 8 prof. 32 bit and have installed *(KB2862772)* The update as you say was released 13 Aug, although that is of course only yesterday there are no reports that I can find of it causing problems, and were it to be widespread, I would have expected to find them by now - reports of problems
> ...


I'll try that and report back with my findings

@harleygjc i already mentioned that tried to installed all the invidual updates for windows. All the other updates went through fine except the one for IE10


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

I've decided to not install KB2862772 until such time as more becomes know about the anomaly resulting from its installation. I do not use IE10 at all and have Chrome as my default browser with Firefox as another alternative. Both have the IE tab add-on which serves for functions requiring IE. As an interim measure, I've hidden the KB2862772 update. I can live with that.


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

Uninstalling this KB as we speak (or type...). Discovered my Win8 had already installed it, but hasn't rebooted yet, so I'm uninstalling prior to rebooting, and hoping everything will be OK.


----------



## carissoni (Aug 14, 2013)

In my situation the OS never ended the installation of that KB because finds an error and the tried to rollback the modifcation...
unfortunately after that rollback many programs don't work (mainly thos ones related with IE10, like Chrome, office, etc..)
I also tried to find a Restore Point but the only Restore is the one with the kb installed....
I'm blocked!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

On Windows 8 restore there is a 
click to show other restore points
have you tried that


----------



## carissoni (Aug 14, 2013)

my OS is windows 7 abd this option is working but unfortunately there are not any other restore points.
The OS is working but many programs do not work because I receive the following error: impossible to start correctly the program (0xC0000005)


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

start your own topic please in the windows 7 forum


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

harleygjc said:


> I've just installed this update on my win 8 laptop, along with the others that just came out, and after a reboot and configuration, so far I've had no problems! I'm running windows defender and everything went fine for me!


My experience is same as yours, harleygjc -installed on my desktop with no problems whatever.


----------



## nitrous123 (Apr 23, 2007)

Update:
I have attempted to install the update by disabling my AV and firewall. I used a third party AV Vipre also disabled the boot time protection on it.
It made no difference, so what I am going to do is keep this open. 

And i'm going to post this on the Official MS forums to see if there's any other suggestions.
And if i find anything i will update this thread with my findings.

If anything I'll possibly leave this update hidden and wait until the official Windows 8.1 Service pack hits then it should include all the previous updates. Not long to wait either just a inconvenience lol


----------



## dgarcia182 (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm having the same issue. I'm also running Win 8 Pro x64. There were 18 updates to install, after rebooting, the computer would not get to the login screen. Instead the monitor on the laptop would just blink on and off, at about 1 second intervals but nothing would appear and the computer was unresponsive. Had to hard restart it. I did a system restore using a Win 8 DVD to get back into Windows.

I went back and installed every update except for KB2862772 and the computer ran fine. I tried installing KB2862772 several times after that, but had to do a system restore each time. This is a fairly new laptop, I only bought it about a month ago. No AV/Software Firewall/Cleaners/Boosters on the system. I'm using a WatchGuard Firebox as a hardware firewall on my network.

Since this is a development laptop I don't have a lot of stuff on it. The applications are as follows... Visual Studio 2008, 2012, SQL Server, IIS, Adobe Suite CS4, Chrome, Firefox, Beyond Compare (FTP), NUnit, Ruby, Office 2013, Skype.

This is my only computer with Win 8 installed, so I haven't been able to test this issue on other machines.


----------



## nitrous123 (Apr 23, 2007)

I think what i'll do is leave a link here for you guys that have the same issue as my, as i have now posted a link on the MS official forums awaiting a answer. http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...-033f-4b39-b202-a2d2ac789970?tm=1376669101030. The problem may not be wide spread but it may affect other users when they upgrade to the new service pack in October.


----------



## carissoni (Aug 14, 2013)

dear all 
the following topics worked for me:

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...ll-of-my/b8caf3b4-b8bc-4dc5-9228-8f9d7fc12ea0

regards
TC


----------



## nitrous123 (Apr 23, 2007)

This is different the post you showed was for windows 7 relating to a different KB. I have not encountered crashing just can not boot into windows. Are you running windows 8? I see the only answer they have is just hide the update, not really a solution but thanks though


----------



## carissoni (Aug 14, 2013)

You are right. My system is windows 7 and the problem was not the boot but the crashes.
Anyway I think something is similar to you as I originally searched for "KB2862772 error" because this was my last update blocking the system; now uninstalling the KB2859537 i was able to complete the installation of KB2862772 and the system is working.


----------

